

High Performance Enabled SSH/SCP - peterwwillis
http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/theory.php

======
cultureulterior
It would be really nice if the high performance ssh patches were ever merged-
I think they've maintained them outside the trunk for the last 5 years or
more.

~~~
peterwwillis
Yeah, it's pretty amazing what it does for your long distance transfers. Also
a reminder that (while insecure) arcfour is ridiculously faster than the
default cipher.

